# Air Brushing GOOOOOOD



## Pen Man (Nov 24, 2006)

Started now air brushing Deft Gloss.[8D]
Has any one used Semi-gloss or Satin? [][?] Whats it look like As good as gloss?[?][?]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 24, 2006)

Years ago, Ken Nelsen at Kallenshaan Woods recommended the satin gloss to me.  I've never compared the two, side by side; but like the satin well enough that I have not felt the need to try the glossy.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

I like the look of gloss.
Once you put satin to it as a sealer/ filler/final coat  the figure does not stand out as well.
I believe the gloss "pops" the grain to some extent.
(you really did think I was going to agree with Randy did you?)


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />....you really did think I was going to agree with Randy did you.....



I'm pretty sure nobody really cares if you agree with me or not.  I know I surely don't!!


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2006)

You bother to reply... but you dont care.... ooooook.

Tom, I'm not sure what you're asking. You say you like the gloss, but want to know if the satin will look "as good". If you're a gloss guy, then satin just wont look as good. If you're not a gloss guy, it probably will look as good or better. 

Are you thinning it before spraying?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 24, 2006)

I will try and stay out of the line of fire, but I have a question.. Tom is the finish your using a Lacquer.


----------



## Pen Man (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes it is it looks very very good. I bought a air brush, first time ever useing on and I am very very PLEASED.
I sand 220, 320, fsat CA on a paper towl, sand 500 then Spray 3 - 4 times good hits every time.





> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I will try and stay out of the line of fire, but I have a question.. Tom is the finish your using a Lacquer.


----------



## Pen Man (Nov 24, 2006)

I really love Gloss on a pen, but sometimes I like a pen with a matt finish 





> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />You bother to reply... but you dont care.... ooooook.
> 
> Tom, I'm not sure what you're asking. You say you like the gloss, but want to know if the satin will look "as good". If you're a gloss guy, then satin just wont look as good. If you're not a gloss guy, it probably will look as good or better.
> ...


----------



## rapost (Nov 24, 2006)

Food for thought:

Satin, semi-gloss and flat are just glossy with flatners. Flatners tend to deaden the finish and obscure grain/figure. If you want to go non-glossy, you just want to make your last coat the satin/semi-gloss/flat coat to retain the depth from the glossy. 

As an alternative, you might just want to "knock down" your gloss with steel wool or abrasive pad and wax rather than adding flatners.

As with all free advice.......[]


----------



## Fangar (Nov 24, 2006)

Though I have never used deft via Airbrush, I have used both Satin and Gloss spray cans extensively for quite a while now.  I like them both, but prefer the Gloss.  Really it is a personal thing, but I tend to agree that the Gloss pops the grain much more.  They are both very easy to work with and give excellent results.  Hard to tell too much from the images attached, but I did these two plates with the two types of deft.  The Bolivian Rosewood is Gloss and the Bloodwood is Satin.










Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## cozee (Nov 25, 2006)

I've been airbrushing for around 25 years and this I know: The airbrush, depending on the action of the brush and tip/needle/aircap size, will definitely lay out a finish far smoother than any rattle can due to finer atomization. However, finer atomization means there is more medium floating in the air so whatever the pressurized application, PLEASE, wear at the least a dusk mask and have good ventilation.

And I have to agree, gloss will bring out the surface underneath far clearer and with more definition. Anything less than a pure gloss will begin to mute definition and clarity. If one is wanting a more natural finish then go with a flat or satin finish. If one is really wanting to highlight the surface underneath, then glossy is the only way to go. It is fairly easy most of the time to spot the differences in finish. Just look at the reflections of each plate in Fangar's post.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 25, 2006)

You can knock down a gloss finish with 0000 steel wool but you cannot take a semi-gloss and buff it to gloss.  Just another reason to start with glosy.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />.....However, finer atomization means there is more medium floating in the air so whatever the pressurized application, PLEASE, wear at the least a dusk mask and have good ventilation......



Excellent advice.  I hope everyone takes notice!![^][^]


----------



## arioux (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

I personnaly think that the wood type is the most important aspect of choosing a finish and that no finish is good for evey wood.

A lighter wood with not much grain will benefit from a very glossy finish.
A dark wood with a lot of contrast and grain will also look good with a glossy finish that will enhance it.
A dark wood with not much contrat (boodwood, walnut etc..) will benefit from a satin finish.  This will make it feel and look a lot more natural.
And finally the Russ Fairfield no finish finish have been a winner on many very hard or oily wood.
Finally, i often have the same wood with 2 or 3 kind of finsh, found out that the custummers have as much different taste as we have different opinion on the subject[:I]

Just my 2 cents here, some might have more chage in their pocket[]

Alfred


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone airbrush their pens? I used to be a hairstylist and have 2 airbrush guns I was going to use to apply makeup. Never got that far with 1 gun, so I'm wondering if I can use it to apply a finish to my pens? If so, what product are you using, etc?


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2006)

Becca, Eagle and others air brush frequently.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll have to try it, thanks!


----------

